# 12v Electrics



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

I retracted my electric step yesterday on my 2008 Bessacar E460, and seem to have somehow lost All the 12v electrics on the habitation side of things, I think it may be a fuse somewhere?
I have checked the main in- line fuse from the battery, and it looks O.K. Does anyone know if there a fuse inside the control panel over the door that may be blown or a major fuse elsewhere?
Thank you all for any near future replies, as I may be off line for a few days. All helpful replies very welcome.    

flyingpig.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you checked the fuse with a meter as sometimes they still look OK but have blown out of sight.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, but no meter available, may try a new fuse  
flyingpig
(Ken)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No meter :roll: :roll: shame on you, call yourself a MHer :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Electromeconomicals are to me rocket science, my total knowledge consists of wiring up a household plug, looking at or replacing a fuse, or reseting a trip......total and complete dummy, I'm ashamed to say.
Hope someone can help or it's the dreaded auto / motorhome electrician complete with exorbitant call out charge etc.....oh bu**er!
Gotta laugh or tears will flow!
Ken   :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aintcha go no mates.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

All up country (I'm near Lands End). otherwise all out motorhoming Europe way, lucky devils! Wifes a numpty as well, but handy if I need a push....
So, Billy no mates in Cornwall.....  

Ken


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> All up country (I'm near Lands End). otherwise all out motorhoming Europe way, lucky devils! Wifes a numpty as well, but handy if I need a push....
> So, Billy no mates in Cornwall.....
> 
> Ken


Get onto a site, and get numpty to go all gooey eyed at someone with a meter, then chase him off once you know what the problem is.

Always assuming is easy on the eye, with cracking pair of legs of course, if not then maybe you'd better go instead, most of us would be happy to help, but don't bother knocking on any Hymer doors, they're the equivalent of curtain twitchers


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Just checked the wiring diagram here and the main 20A fuse shown right next to the leisure battery looks the most likely culprit. As Kev says fuses can blow without looking like they've gone so swap it if you can.

If you've still got a problem it may be worth trying to switch over from the leisure battery to the vehicle battery to see if that makes any difference. The only other thing that I can think may cause the problem is an issue with the EMC relay. This is the one that shuts down the habitation 12v when the engine is running. If this has stuck for some reason then that could give the same symptoms.

Phil


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Have you checked that the wireing to your leisure batteries are still attatched, I once had one of the terminals come loose which gave me an intermitent fault, I pulled my hair out trying to find the fault and that is all it was, re tightened the terminal and all was well...

ray.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers Phil & Ray, will look on Monday, but I think this is the way to go at the moment. will keep you informed as to progress then.

Big thanks,

Ken


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > All up country (I'm near Lands End). otherwise all out motorhoming Europe way, lucky devils! Wifes a numpty as well, but handy if I need a push....
> ...


Numptys' one eye is always gooey, it's the vodka. if she looked at someone with a meter, I'd get an electric bill. Legs are on rental from a Queen Anne table with rickets and woodworm. Only chasing I would do would be to pay the poor fool who fell for her charms.
What's a Hymer? A female anatomical part?......
Actually I think she's tasty, or was last time I bit her neck!

Ken :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > flyingpig said:
> ...


I think you should migrate to fruitcakes, you'll fit right in over there Ken.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Only if fruitcakes can do 12v electrics....are they in yellow pages! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> Only if fruitcakes can do 12v electrics....are they in yellow pages! :lol:


Only if they've peed on them.


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi FlyingPig,

Check under the bonnet for an extra fuse box (a smallish box with 3 fuses ) fitted by Swift, blew the step fuse on our Ace Capri and the fuse was in the auxillary fuse box in the engine bay. Looking at the diagram in the link from Philoaks you could have the same type of fuse arrangement.

Clive


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Auto electricians? Pah!......scorn and derogatory remarks be upon them!
This morning I put on my best warm vest and wife's pyjama top to tackle my 12 v problem (on the van, not me, I'm on mains).
After a check and waddle of the battery leads (O.K.) I removed the main in line fuse and visually checked then replaced it, after doing the same thing about five times whilst scratching my head and threatening to give the van a beating with Basil Faulty's stick, behold, my superior intellect and intelligence had repaired the problem.
God, I'm good!
Thanks to all the helpers who tried but obviously misjudged my mental capacity with this problem, you are superstars!
Off to college now, applying for a job teaching particle physics and how to iron shirts to unsuspecting youth.........

Cheers!
Ken (flyingpig) :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

